# Anthony Irwing / Anthony Irwing & Son / Irwing Steam Tug Company



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

I originally posted this in the tugs section but I wonder whether I should really have posted it here  

I wondered whether anyone might have information on any of the above companies, which operated on the Wear in Sunderland between 1867 and 1934.

Anthony Irwing is my great-great-great-grandfather. I know of only two of his vessels, “Agamemnon” and “Conqueror”.

Upon Anthony’s death in 1906, I believe ownership of the tugs passed to his wife Susannah and in 1911 the company became Anthony Irwing & Son (the son is James Irwing). Susannah died in 1920. After Susannah's death, the trading title appears to have changed to Irwing Steam Tug Company and it was wound up in early 1935.

Any further information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## George Irwing (Feb 3, 2020)

*Anthony Irwing*

Hi

Anthony Irwing was my great grandfather I have lots of information photographs and do***ents of the Irwing Steam Tug Company.
If you wish to make contact my e-mail address is georgeirwing(at)hotmail.co.uk

George


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

George, it is not advisable to publish your email address in a thread in SN. This is an international site, and doing so opens you to spam. See General Forum Rules:

"_Do not include clickable e-mail addresses or phone numbers in your posts. If you need to include an e-mail address, please type it as example 'at' example.com, or better still communicate such information by Private Message._"

You should consider editing your post. If you are unsure how to do that respond to this post and I will do it for you.

Regards,

Tony


----------



## George Irwing (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi Tony
I would appreciate it if you would remove my e-mail address and phone numbers as I am finding it difficulty navigating around the web site.
George


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi George,

I have edited your post so that your email address is no longer clickable. If you want to send a private message to a fellow member, simply click on their user name and scroll down the list that appears, selecting "Send a private message to.....", then write the message and press "Send".

Regards

Tony


----------

